# Last nights ride.



## Cyclist33 (9 Aug 2012)

Had an interesting ride yesterday. Went out to knutsford via antrobus and tabley, then down to swettenham and back through brereton. Stopped a lot from lower peover to brereton for photos. As a result I only left brereton at half nine after ligging with a pair of stargazers, and had to cycle home in the night with a not especially brilliant front light on, and sunglasses!

57 miles in the end, so my fourth longest ride, and half of it in darkness - loving it!

Stu


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2012)

night riding is good fun with decent lights etc etc


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Aug 2012)

Oh its an okay light just not so great with sunglasses and I think it needs better batteries!

Could've done with some leggings towards the end, too.


----------

